# crack



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

bottom of the tank. 55 gallon. i marked it with marker and it hasn't gotten any bigger but i don't really know how much longer it will last.

any ideas? cheap solutions? new tank?

btw hasn't he got nice colors?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

If its actually a crack and not just a nasty scratch I would replace it with a new tank ASAP. Good time for an upgrade!









Replacing the front/side glass would be a massive PITA.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

New tank. 
Don't mess with it or let it go. That tank could very well be a time bomb. Someone jumps on the floor too hard causing that tank to move even the slightest amount could mean huge problems. 55 gallons of water is no joke.

Buying a new 55 would cost some money, but they're a dime a dozen and isn't worth the hassle of trying to fix.
Personally, I'd look to either up grade now or look for a used 55 in good shape, saving some money for an upgrade.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

if i upgrade it will be bigger than a 55, these fuckers grow fast.

my 6 RBP's went from eating blood worms a month ago to eating a bag of san francisco bay silver sides a week.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Have to agree with the above, put some silicone on it to prevent any more damage but get a new tank not worth the risk nor the unsightly look of a crack,scratched, damaged tank!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

how did that happen?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Craigslist is a great friend!

You can pick up a 55 or larger from $150-$300.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Mose,
Well, I agree with the above sentiments...Get a new tank, ASAP...It's not a question of if, but when your tank will crack completely and break...Also, it's worth mentioning, but what kind of stand and/or object do you have the tank on?!...Usually, 95% of the time, the reason tanks start to crack is because the weight of the tank isn't supported properly...By that I mean you need to have support for the left, center, and right side of the tank evenly distributed...the stand should be structured to support all three phases with equilibrium...If the crack was already there to begin with, then that's a different story and you should have never got that tank up and running to begin with.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't mess around with it. Trust me - you don't want 55 gallons of water on the floor.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

okay i'm in a shitty ass apartment and the tank is tipped. i get about an inch less water on the left than the right.

so that's why it could be cracked.

uh oh.

next tank i'll level out.

and yeah craigslist is my friend, i got a stand, tank, ballast and cover for 100$

now i just need to find that deal again.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah dude, you can buy a whole package of shims at home depot for about a buck, then all you need is a level and about 5-10 minutes of your time before you fill the tank... i would guess that there was a scratch or small chip there that turned into a crack from the extra stress.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

ouch! Well thats too bad but look at the possibilties. Perhaps a 125G is in your future


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah all the 125's are at least 200 used at the moment. gotta hold out for one cheaper.

and no one ever answers emails on craigs list. EVER.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i've run into that problem on craigslist too, but when i am selling stuff, i stop responding to emails once i have serious buyers, then if stuff falls through, i go back and respond to others, so maybe that is what you are running into.

if you find a great deal on craigslist and they have a phone number listed, call them... when i am selling something, i focus more on the people that are calling rather than those that are sending emails, cuz a person can send an email without even really thinking about how serious they are about the item up for sale, and i think some people just email on craigslist because they are lonely and they like to interact with people...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Just keep looking on craigslist there always deals there and yes your p has nice color Good luck


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would get a new tank asap. if you have cannisters you could lower the water too to put less pressure on it. Also, are you sure itys a crack (can you fell it on both sizes?). Id probably put some silicone on the outside too and mayby a little piece of glass almost liek a patach if you have one.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Out of everyone that keeps telling him to buy a New tank , how many of you have had a Cracked Fish tank??? let alone one that completely Exploded all over Your Floor. ?

You could Get a Piece of glass Cut , Roughly about the same size as the Crack , Just use aquarium sealant to attach the Glass to the Crack,

and there you Go. repaired.... Dont believe Me ? I have been using a Cracked Tank settup for Feeders for about 1 year and a half now. and I did the same method I just explained to you. i have a picture if anyone wants to see what im talking about.

THERE IS ALWAYS a possibility it could go wrong one day , but I have never had any problems or heard of any.

Cheers


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> Out of everyone that keeps telling him to buy a New tank , how many of you have had a Cracked Fish tank??? let alone one that completely Exploded all over Your Floor. ?
> 
> You could Get a Piece of glass Cut , Roughly about the same size as the Crack , Just use aquarium sealant to attach the Glass to the Crack,
> 
> ...


you don't need to have owned a cracked fish tank or had one explode to understand what a crack does to glass... there are too many variables to consider to tell someone that a cracked tank is going to be safe to keep set up. anytime the tank weight shifts or if there is a vibration in the floor, you run the risk of the tank twisting and that crack is a weak point that could cause the entire panel to fail.

your method of "fixing it" doesn't really fix the crack, it just patches it and doesn't do a thing if the crack becomes larger, and the patch would not prevent the crack from becoming larger.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

If its a crack, Id replace it.
If its a scratch.. Id leave it.

If you plan on upgrading that should push you towards a new tank..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> Out of everyone that keeps telling him to buy a New tank , how many of you have had a Cracked Fish tank??? let alone one that completely Exploded all over Your Floor. ?
> 
> You could Get a Piece of glass Cut , Roughly about the same size as the Crack , Just use aquarium sealant to attach the Glass to the Crack,
> 
> ...


Ive heard of patching and ive suggested that already. For a small tank fine, but i dont want to risk 55 gallons on my floor. I just chipped a 30g and i no longer use it even though the chip probably wouldnt even matter. Its about the chance it can break. Most likly it wont, but if anything 55g or water will pour through that crack one night when nobodys home. For a 55 their cheap enough to replace. Just sell the last one for reptiles then buy a new one or get a 75 sice you should anyways. Theres a reason its cracking. Just get a new tank thats not structurally comprimised. IMO its not even worth patching as a good patch job would be a good size piece of glass sandwiching the tank (on either side) which would mean it would need to be drained for a good patch and left liek that a couple days for silicone to dry.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

holy f*ck it's just a scratch!

woo hoo !


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ Glad to hear man!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like i said earlier always check right away to be sure. Easiest way is feel ofor the crack on either side of the glass.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah i will from now on, but it REALLY looked like a crack.


----------

